# Suicide with a slingshot?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the commentors on youtube asked me what would be the best way to commit suicide with a slingshot...

Thought about that some, and my conclusion is that a slingshot is next to useless for this questionable task.

If you use one of my crossbows, I guess you could fire a ball to your head or a flechette to your chest. Death may be the end result (who knows) but it is pretty darn clear that it won't be very painless. You may end up surviving the hit, but you will remember your attempt for a very, very long time.

I ended up with this:

Try to hunt lions with your slingshot.

A hit would be impossible for the beast to ignore, but in all likelihood it wouldn't avoid the swift, dedicated and significant revenge.



Jörg


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Assisting someone in suicide is illegal in britain


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I suppose he could build a giant slingshot and launch himself from it.
Here's hoping...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

hawk2009 said:


> Assisting someone in suicide is illegal in britain


So the lion would have to face charges?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This guy should NOT be allowed a office rubber band let alone a slingshot,he aint right in the head









But if he's really serious about it I'd suggest slingshot himself into Great white shark infested waters,that should get the job done









[edit] In fact he could just dive in with his slingshot in his pocket


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

what a crazy guy








First he has to learn to shoot with a slingshot








and then he sees how much fun he can have!
is not better.... ok take a gun that is the better tool for the job:target:


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think it was meant serious, just some good old black humor.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Have the slingshot in you pocket and use a gun.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Use your slingshot to shoot the trigger on a .44 magnum that's aimed at your head a few feet away.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Try eating as many slingshots as possible, im sure the end result would be devastating!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

You sadistic lot seems like you want him to torture himself to death, ps. dont forget to film it on a live link to youtube


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, youtube works. He'd be dead, but famous.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sure he could make a stupidly powerful slingshot that can't be pulled by a normal human (including Jörg) and then set up a sort of trigger mechanism so he could stand in front of the slingshot and then let it rip. But let's not go into too much detail


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> But let's not go into too much detail


Why not?



I think that even a very strong slingshot cannon (like my winch operated one) would not kill reliably and painless.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> But let's not go into too much detail


Why not?



I think that even a very strong slingshot cannon (like my winch operated one) would not kill reliably and painless.
[/quote]
What if he made your cannon bigger to hold a lead shot the size of a bowling ball sat in front of it for a head shot and pulled the triger.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tell him to take his slingshot and shoot at a North Las Vegas cop.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> Tell him to take his slingshot and shoot at a North Las Vegas cop.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Moreluckthanjudgement said:


> Sure, youtube works. He'd be dead, but famous.


Here you go this might work:
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s29CDHUhLck


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think braking into Joreg's house late at night would be considered suicide!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

It was just a question. I ask many questions out of curiosity, but people take it that i have some other interest in it more than that. For instance, I'll wonders how to create a lethal injection agent, but I'd NEVER want to use it.

It's just curiosity.

But the suicide slinshot thing would work if he shot himself off a of a building and fell to earth.


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

The unfortunate part is that those who think they need to make the world safe for all (but boring!) would then feel the need to blame the tool, and have it banned, just like various firearms, playground equipment, etc. I HATE the nanny state


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Stretch bands, and insert head through opening so neck is in the loop formed by the bands and the fork. Insert handle of slingshot into drill. Turn on drill. Let spin until task is accomplished.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Slingshot suicide would be fairly straight forward with one of A+'s BB shooters, and a couple of cyanide capsules ... just aim for the pie hole.

Kinda hard to miss at that range.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

It would take many shots with a slingshot to kill yourself (bit like a stoning really) I would suggest testing the water first to see if you can handle the pain,a 30mm dia lead ball fired at the nuts will help you decide if this thing(suicide by slingshot) is for you


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a pocketful of stones and heading for the nearest Classic Car show.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great one, Jamoni! I am still laughing...

I am not sure if that method would lead to a *painless* death. You probably end up with lots of polishing rags tightly stuffed in any and all of your body orifices.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Great one, Jamoni! I am still laughing...
> 
> I am not sure if that method would lead to a *painless* death. You probably end up with lots of polishing rags tightly stuffed in any and all of your body orifices.


I'm thinking he'd have a horde of classic car restorers descend on him, with their buffing wheels fitted with coarse grit sand paper, along with a large 1-gal of liquid wax rigged up like a fleets enema. Definitely not a quick death, no.


----------

